

Gtkmm now uses C++11 - ingve
http://www.murrayc.com/permalink/2015/07/31/gtkmm-now-uses-c11/

======
superfunc
Lambdas really do clean things up nicely in some places. It pains me to have
to write function objects at work knowing this.

~~~
andresmanz
That must be annoying. Why can't you switch to C++11/14?

~~~
superfunc
Reliance on certain, newly-deprecated things like gnu hash_map which has
performance characteristics important to our specific application.

~~~
lholden
Does -std=gnu++11? not still support the gnu version?

~~~
nly
You can use hash_map just find in C++11/14 mode, you'll just a nag #warning at
compile time.

------
ridiculous_fish
I'd like to hear more about how the transition was accomplished. Which
platforms are no longer supported for example?

------
benwaffle
Thanks

